# Mail et ses indésirables qui reviennent



## asjacks (26 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un souci avec MAIL. Mes mails signifiés indesirables sont bien dans la section indesirable mais lorsque je les supprimes dans cette meme sections, ils reviennent quelques temps apres. Normal ?

Suis sous Maverick 10.9.3

Merci a vous


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2014)

multi traité

voir sujets autour de ca dans les sujets précédents

en general
soit erreur de synchro temporaire si imap
soit erreur d'indexation dans Mail
soit fichiers de reglage Mail fragilisés 
(surtout si c'est de l'upgrade d'OS précedents et ou imap gmail)


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Juin 2014)

Oui, car tu dois etre en IMAP. Parfois, il faut ouvrir le mail avant de le supprimer pour qu'il ne se recharge pas. La solution : Ouvrir mail, "preferences", "compte", "comportement des bals", puis decocher "stocker courrier indesirable sur serveur" et valider supprimer les spams apres n jours... Si cela ne suffit pas, intervenir sur ton serveur mail dans ton domaine (OVH ou autre) et cocher une case de type "toujours supprimer" ou "Marquer le message comme lu à la suppression"


----------



## asjacks (27 Juin 2014)

Merci bcp Tuncurry


----------

